# Please help to identify



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Got today, but there are several red/braun branches on the LR. It looks like Hydroids, but I do not know.
there are also some stuff like leafs. What these are?










*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just different types of macro algaes. The green one might be "Halimeda", the red branching type I am unsure of off the top of my head. I'm sure someone can chime with more experience though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What, I am trying to ask if it will pest the tank. Should I somehow clean it?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't say either is considered a pest algae, but if you don't like it you can remove it =)

Your tangs will likely eat the red one, the halimeda is more of a calcareous algae though so won't be eaten by them. It looks nice when it plates out though.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Chris.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

